# Wanting to buy some Chedder cheese.



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Who on here makes chedder cheese that is for sale?... and does not mind shipping it to me. Of course I will pay for shipping and the cheese. 

Or another hard cheese?

I make the fresh soft goat milk cheese, but my son will not eat it. I love it though. I thought if I could buy some and try that with him. If he likes it, then I will try to make some myself.

Thanks!

Admin note: I did not know if it needed to be here or on the For Sale page.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is the best place for this


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Suggestion: Follow the instructions for cheddar, using pasteurized milk, and then just don't worry about aging it. It's wonderful.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Rose. I will try that but I first have to order some rennet and cultures. I re-read those recipes yesterday. I will try this. Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

contact Christy bet she has some she'll ship you.


----------

